# angelcare monitor 'hold' function question



## Lou1

Hi

I 've jumped across from third trim to ask for help/advice off anyone with an angelcare movement and sound monitor. :shrug:

I have set it up and have figured out most of the functions/settings except the hold function. I have tried holding the 'down' button on parent unit until a 'H' flashes as the instuctions say but nothing happens. Hope this makes some sense! Im i doing it wrong or missing something obvious? It would be a pain to have to turn it off everytime baby has to come out the cot for feed etc.

Any help much appreciated!
Lou


----------



## bathbabe

Can i just ask, why would it be a pain? If the baby is in with you then you only use the one part attached to the sensor mat, so you just need to push the 'wing' down to off, and if the baby is in another room you just have to hold the power button on the parent unit and then push the 'wing' down on the one in the babies room when you go in?
Hardly a faff :shrug:
I didnt even know it had a hold function, i didnt even know it existed till someone mentioned it in here the other day, iv certainly never needed to use it.

I hope this is comming across the right way, im just saying its not much of an issue


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

We use the hold function all the time when she isn't in the cot, its on hold all day!! So long as the H is flashing, it's on hold so no alarm will go off or anything


----------



## Crannog

Seems you are doing it right. Hold the down arrow and a H should flash. To release hold again. It should beep every couple of seconds to show you hold is still on. I prefer to turn it off and on as I find the beep annoying.


----------



## sunshine114

:shrug: I didn't know you could do it.... we just turn it off...


----------



## Amyface

Are you trying with the monitor set to use the movement function? If you're just trying it to have a mess about and have turned the movement off then hold doesn't work as it only works when movement is set to "on". Other than that, I'm not sure what the problem is :)


----------



## Lou1

bathbabe - you're prob right when you put it like that isnt hard! but because i know its ment to be able to be able to be put on hold id like to know how.

crannog - think thats what ive been doing but no luck. ill give the company a ring in the morn, im sure its some setting ive got on thats not allowing me to put it on hold. 

thanks for replies, lou xx


----------



## Learnermum

I always use the hold function on mine... Just to check you are pressing and holding the down arrow for a few seconds, not just repeatedly pressing (as my sleep addled brain did the first few times and wondered why the alarm was going off!) other than that it might be that it's not detecing movement and is clever in some way and doesn't activate the hold?


----------

